# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Right Angle Diagram

## Nerazzurri_KZ

How do I create a diagram/graph as shown below in Excel? (preferably Excel 2007, but not necessarily)



Information given is x-axis data (0, 5, 10, 15, etc.), y-axis data (0, 5, 10, 15, etc.) and degrees from 0 to 90 (right angle).

The graph looks like:

if x-axis is 5, then y-axis is 27 for 10 degrees,
if a-xis is 10, then y-axis is 27 for 20 degrees and so on and so forth.

Thank you all in advance.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello Nerazzurri_KZ, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

